# SD PQ decline after L270



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone noticed a decline in picture quality for SD channels after L270? The picture is not as sharp and appears softer or fuzzier than it used to be. 
I have my 921 set to 720p output connected via DVI to a Samsung 50" DLP. 720p is the native mode resolution for the Samsung and used to give the best picture for my set-up.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Have your HD channels deteriorated also? My 921 switched from 720P to 480P mode after 270 was installed.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Bogney said:


> Have your HD channels deteriorated also? My 921 switched from 720P to 480P mode after 270 was installed.


Mine switched from 1080i to 480P after 270 was installed, but when I switched back my PQ seems to be as good or better (both HD & SD)


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Bogney said:


> Have your HD channels deteriorated also? My 921 switched from 720P to 480P mode after 270 was installed.


HD channels still look fine. My 921 did not switch from 720p after L270 was installed. Maybe dish network just added more sd channels per transponder.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

My 921 crashed sometime Sunday night and was all locked up on Monday morning. It had been acting sluggish since L270, so I did a power cord re-boot Monday morning which must have reset something since the picture is now as sharp as it used to be and the unit is not as sluggish as it was.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

Try reseting the picture position and then moving it up (or down) one increment at a time. I had mine up 5 units to fix a doubled-line problem, and with L270, resetting it fixed it again.

///[email protected]


----------

